# Diving with a back plate



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have been spearfishing about 2 years now and have been using a Tusa Platina BC for the last year or so. I have heard good things about the back plates for spearfishing, any one have some input or reviews on them? I don't have any complaints with my current BC except it is a little to big for me. I plan to sell it and get one that fits better so I am thinking about moving up to the back plate. My Tusa BC is in great condition and has been cleaned extensively after every trip. It is an Large/Ex-large asking $150 if anyone is interested.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Simplicity and Adaptability are key reasons I now dive my backplate & harness setup exclusively...I no longer even own a traditional BC...I used to use a BC setup for Rec diving, keeping my backplate/harness setup for Tech usewith doubles; what a waste of time and money, not to mention the seamless transition I now enjoy having all my stuff in the same place whether diving a single or double rig. Only downside is the same old back inflation vs. surround inflation debate; when teaching/talking on the surface, the back inflate is a pain in the butt.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for the back plate wing and harness. You will not be disappointed. Look into a donut wing as opposed to a horseshoe wing. Donut wings are circular and do not trap air like the horseshoe wings can. It's really not a huge problem. I've dove with both for the last 10 years and learned to deal with the horse shoe wing, but after getting my new Hollis 25lb wing, I'll never go back.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, I got a Halcyon 35# wing while in Okinawa and had the Rec Wing before that. I recommend the donut for sure and MBT has a really good one. The Hollis is the way to go. i only got the Halcyon because I was half the world away and those things were selling so fast I couldn't get one to replace the Rec Wing I popped on a coral reef.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I switched to a bp/w last summer, and I Never want to go back to a vest-styled BC. I have a Hollis rig, with the 38lb. donut wing... Love it!


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

I switched to the back plate, harness and wing about a year ago and love it. The adaptability was what won me over.


----------

